# My Budget Gaming PC Build



## chrisdemarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, I'm planning a gaming pc build and I have researched components and made a list of what I would like but I want to run it by some people with experience in this area before I buy, so here it goes...

Motherboard: ASRock 870 EXTREME3 $89.99

CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 640 $99.99

RAM: WINTEC AMPX 4GB $42.99

Video Card: HIS Radeon HD 4670 $64.99

Power Supply: Thermaltake TR2 W0070RUC 430 watt $43.99

Hard Drive: SAMSUNG Spinpoint F3 HD502HJ $49.99

Optical Drive: Lite-On Ihap322-98 $25.99

WiFI Card: Linksys RangePlus WMP600N $39.98

TV Tuner Card: AVerMedia M791-B $22.50

Card Reader: Frisby CR096-BK $8.44

Case: Cooler Master RC-912-KKN1 $59.99

OS: WIndows 7 64 Bit Home Premium $68

Total $616.84

So what's your opinion on my plan? Am I all good or do I need to change out a few items? :4-dontkno


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Personally, I feel you ned to change several items. Have a look at our suggested build list for quality parts.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

1:Whats your budget?
2:what are you gonna use this computer for?
and i agree with Tyree,there are quite a few holes in your build.Try changing some parts from the suggested build and your build(ex.change your ram to Mushkin).(could you add links cause im a noob at trying to find the parts XD)


----------

